# Building a galaxy



## Vladissonance (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello,

A bit about myself, I am a big music enthusiast and started taking guitar serious(maybe too serious) about 2 years ago. My first contact with a guitar was way back in 1994 or so and since I was just learning small tunes or just trying to make some pleasant noise. For the last 2 years I am studying day by day, practicing, looking for information and spending as much time as possible between sounds. So I decided if I spend so much time playing the guitar and I can afford a custom one, why not to do it in style? 

At the moment I play my first electric guitar, a beautiful and reliable ESP LTD F-350, neck through, 6 strings with EMGs on it and I use a Zoom G5 as a pedal and I got a Peavy Bandit 112. 

Last year in January I decided building a custom and I was looking for a 7 string just to get that extra bass sound. 
Myself I am kind of tired of the same guitar shapes, so I wanted something different. 
After not too much research and a lot of GAS, I came across *Skervesen*...what can I say, love at first site, especially with one of their models, the Swan.
I've sent an email to them (took a while until I got an answer, I think they have a huge demand lately and it can be overwhelming most likely, would suite them well a dedicated person only to answer emails and deal with customers and updates) and after the pay, I was told my guitar officially entered in production 28th February 2015. 
I haven't build a guitar ever, I have no experience in this, I am a person who plays and likes studying guitar, not an expert in woods. Did not receive any info on this from them (would have been nice to have a leaflet or links to understand what wood gives what properties to the sound) 
So...here are the wood specs: 
Body - swamp ash
Middle layer - rosewood
Top - spalted walnut
Neck - 5 pieces rosewood - wenge, neck through
Freatboard - ebony black with inlay

And the wait begun. No update till June or so, when I got an email telling that soon the guitar will enter production. Finally in October I got some picture updates and the guitar actually entered the production. 
Until now I am very happy with how the guitar is coming through. 
Here are some pictures





I like the idea of themes, so we've decided to use alchemy symbols as inlays and the artists in Skervesen arranged them very nice, making the solar system on the fret board 







this are the alchemy symbols







And this is how it looks so far





The inlay is following the order of the planets in the Galaxy from the Sun on the first space up to Ceres, the asteroid belt is on the 12th fret, marking it very well and so on

So far minuses, well, would have liked a better communication and more advice on a guitar build up and what multi-scale is or fanned frets. The only regret is I am not able to change the scale length at this stage, I would have done it at least 26' if I knew what it is. So...word of advice, when building a guitar, just make sure you know everything about the woods and tones, what multi-scale means and what fanned frets are. I think the luthiers expect the customer to know this (?) even if we are just the instrument players.
Pluses...well, everything.
Next update will be the frets and the neck profile.
I am looking foreword for it and I will keep this post updated. Till then back to practice 
Thanks for taking your time in reading my post!
All the best!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 18, 2016)

That's a really cool idea for the inlays! Looking forward to seeing the rest of it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 18, 2016)

Cool concept, but it's always a good idea to know all the options, details, and nuances before you start a custom build


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 18, 2016)

Dude... This is sweet. I almost had no idea what was going on when I read the thread title.


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replys, will keep this this updated!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, this is cool, but I hardly think it's the fault of the luthier that you aren't informed of all of the options. Generally the rule is that if you don't know exactly what you want in a custom you're not ready to order a custom. There are essentially an infinite number of things you can do, so there is no way to explain it all to you. And Multiscale is hardly an esoteric option. That would be like buying a custom car and saying no one told you about a coupe vs sedan option. Anyway, the concept is cool so I hope you like what you get. And I promise you this will not be your last custom, no matter how painful the process is.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 19, 2016)

Dude hell yes, I love themed guitars. It seems like the only ones I've seen that follow an idea like this have come from Daemoness.
So what's the finish going to be? With the whole astral theme going on a really killer finish could totally seal the deal. 

The skervy boys are great, I already decided a long time ago if I ever do decide to go the custom route, I'm probably heading their way.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 19, 2016)

cool idea...

i noticed pluto did not make it on the fret board, but its not considered a planet anymore anyways, right?


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 19, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, this is cool, but I hardly think it's the fault of the luthier that you aren't informed of all of the options. Generally the rule is that if you don't know exactly what you want in a custom you're not ready to order a custom. There are essentially an infinite number of things you can do, so there is no way to explain it all to you. And Multiscale is hardly an esoteric option. That would be like buying a custom car and saying no one told you about a coupe vs sedan option. Anyway, the concept is cool so I hope you like what you get. And I promise you this will not be your last custom, no matter how painful the process is.



Totally agree, but when you go to a car dealer, they will try to make you add some option for your needs or for your extra safety and they will explain things to you, because at the end of the day you are the driver, not the engineer , if you know what I mean. 
Skervesen will 100% make a great piece of art(as always) and I'll be the happiest to play it.


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 19, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude hell yes, I love themed guitars. It seems like the only ones I've seen that follow an idea like this have come from Daemoness.
> So what's the finish going to be? With the whole astral theme going on a really killer finish could totally seal the deal.
> 
> The skervy boys are great, I already decided a long time ago if I ever do decide to go the custom route, I'm probably heading their way.



The top will be a spalted walnut with shades of dark and mid dark brown. Trust me I am so nervous about it and really hope it will blend well with the galaxy theme on the fret board. Haven't seen the top yet. Curious what Skervesen will have in mind for this. But seeing their previous works, I think they'll do a great artwork as usual.
There is this great facebook page EUGG Café (EU Guitars and Gear) if you are from Europe, they have great deals and runs with different luthiers and have discounts for build offs for Skervesen as well, have a look, who knows.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cool idea...
> 
> i noticed pluto did not make it on the fret board, but its not considered a planet anymore anyways, right?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 19, 2016)

these were an interesting read...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluto

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_(dwarf_planet)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 19, 2016)

Vladissonance said:


> The top will be a spalted walnut with shades of dark and mid dark brown. Trust me I am so nervous about it and really hope it will blend well with the galaxy theme on the fret board. Haven't seen the top yet. Curious what Skervesen will have in mind for this. But seeing their previous works, I think they'll do a great artwork as usual.
> There is this great facebook page EUGG Café (EU Guitars and Gear) if you are from Europe, they have great deals and runs with different luthiers and have discounts for build offs for Skervesen as well, have a look, who knows.



on the 24th fret...you could have done one dot as pluto and the other as "planet x"


----------



## electriceye (Jan 19, 2016)

You mean planets in the solar system, not the galaxy.


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 20, 2016)

electriceye said:


> You mean planets in the solar system, not the galaxy.


The solar system is only on the fret board, the whole guitar will be a galaxy


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 20, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude hell yes, I love themed guitars. It seems like the only ones I've seen that follow an idea like this have come from Daemoness.
> So what's the finish going to be? With the whole astral theme going on a really killer finish could totally seal the deal.
> 
> The skervy boys are great, I already decided a long time ago if I ever do decide to go the custom route, I'm probably heading their way.


I think Skervesen are doing it from time to time, they've had some time ago a viking ship theme guitar, a swan as well, which turn out to be incredible


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 20, 2016)

This morning while checking FB, I came across Skervesen's latest picture where they show some nice different headstocks, but...if you look more to the right...hehe  bonus picture update for my guitar


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 20, 2016)

^ cool...im kinda diggin that can opener head stock on the left


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 20, 2016)

yup...so initially in the form I opted for the classic swan head for the guitar, then after a short while I've sent an email to have it changed in the "can opener" but...I think they haven't seen the email or so and they've done the classic swan head, which I don't mind a bit. The cool thing with the other headstocks is...they look like you have a harp on top of your guitar, which I found shamefully attractive )


----------



## Vladissonance (Jan 25, 2016)

good gif for the thread


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 11, 2016)

I got a new picture update from the great Bogumil. The galaxy has been fretted


----------



## jemfloral (Feb 11, 2016)

Those inlays are so cool. Looking forward to seeing this completed!


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 11, 2016)

Those inlays turned out pretty sick!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 12, 2016)

mo bigga pix...


















looks great btw


----------



## azyat (Feb 12, 2016)

Just my two cents
But I think a single-piece burl maple top in something like Nebula Burst would complement such amazing fretboard even better, so the complete guitar would look really cosmic


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 12, 2016)

azyat said:


> Just my two cents
> But I think a single-piece burl maple top in something like Nebula Burst would complement such amazing fretboard even better, so the complete guitar would look really cosmic



I am waiting for pics with tops, will make final decision on the top once I see what they have in stock. Single piece I have in mind. Color will be decide after the pattern of the top piece. It's between spalted walnut and poplar burl. But if Skervesen will show me some other interesting pieces of wood, I am happy to reconsider. I wold prefer a more brown earthy look, something to match the colors of the neck. 

Spalted walnut can be incredibly appealing if it has a nice pattern, poplar burl can be great as well due to the abundance of knots and it's easy to color transform and create a story out of it.
Will see, based on what woods they'll have. 
One thing is certain, I am looking foreword !!


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 17, 2016)

Updates...

Been discussing with Bogumil, will change the swamp ash wings to walnut. I find it to look more natural and better near the rosewood-wenge neck. Also a new candidate wood for top - the elm burl. I am looking foreword in seeing some tops. Very excited about this. 

Just to show a bit of appreciation to the effort, I have also started preparing some small gifts to the Skervesen team. 
The first one they already got, it's a hand made painting, Skervesen written with Ogham alphabet 






this is the artist's website Ogham Wishes - beautiful personalized celtic gifts, handpainted in Ireland on handmade paper and fra 

And the 2nd gift is on it's way as well. I know they will enjoy this one 
Here is the "blue print" 











The way I see it...it's a great and unique feeling when you get photo updates with the guitar that is being built for you. Why not returning the feeling with some tokens of appreciation and sending some good vibes ?! They truly deserve it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 18, 2016)

^ really cool that you are sending them gifts....maybe i will be done a little faster 



azyat said:


> Just my two cents
> But I think a single-piece burl maple top in something like Nebula Burst would complement such amazing fretboard even better, so the complete guitar would look really cosmic



it would look amazing and tie it all together if it looked like this...


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 18, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ really cool that you are sending them gifts....maybe i will be done a little faster
> 
> 
> 
> it would look amazing and tie it all together if it looked like this...


thanks for the reply. that is one of my fav guitars after skervesen swans. but there is already one looking like this, wouldn't want a copy of it.


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 18, 2016)

and yes...I am 1 year(28/2/15) in 10 days from now since I was told my guitar officially entered in production... and I think it has another couple of months till finish, ..so...I am waining and practicing and studying as much as the "day job" gives me the time and enjoying the music until I'll have the 7th string


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't you just wish you could time travel sometimes?


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 19, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> Don't you just wish you could time travel sometimes?




Then the question would be if Vlad would travel back in time to be the first to order a Skerv with a Nebula Burst or into the future to skip waiting...


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 19, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> Don't you just wish you could time travel sometimes?


only backwards , the future is coming anyways.


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 19, 2016)

Slaeyer said:


> Then the question would be if Vlad would travel back in time to be the first to order a Skerv with a Nebula Burst or into the future to skip waiting...


good point, but I think it's great the way it is. I don't mind the wait that much and it's a great gift to see updates of the guitar from time to time. Would be great even more pics or even videos but they are very busy with the actual build so...yea...1 year + for a guitar it's a bit long indeed...but it's a *Skervesen* so...


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 28, 2016)

one year into the build today


----------



## Mangle (Feb 28, 2016)

Daemoness would've been the real company to have done this build for you. Although it would have ended up costing you even more for the build. 
You're still going to have an exemplary custom build on your hands when all is said and done. I don't think you've lost much in not understanding FF or longer scale baritone necks before. The way you mean to use them is just aesthetic and not for a player's need or the guitar's ability to serve.
Very excited for you and can't wait to see what it all turns out like!


----------



## Vladissonance (Feb 29, 2016)

Mangle said:


> Daemoness would've been the real company to have done this build for you. Although it would have ended up costing you even more for the build.
> You're still going to have an exemplary custom build on your hands when all is said and done. I don't think you've lost much in not understanding FF or longer scale baritone necks before. The way you mean to use them is just aesthetic and not for a player's need or the guitar's ability to serve.
> Very excited for you and can't wait to see what it all turns out like!



I know and appreciate Daemoness. Dylan is one incredible artist. His talent in painting life into his guitars is remarkable indeed. Love his headstocks as well, but I am so tired of the same old guitar body shape. 

Skervesen and especially the Swan model has something extra in the body shape


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 29, 2016)

But Daemoness will do literally anything for you.....and they have way more than just a super strat shape. Thy argument is akin to an open palm, it doesn't hold any water.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, the closest I actually came to pulling the trigger on a custom build was through Bowes but Skerversen was a pretty close second with a Swan/Vaptor 8. Still got my quote sitting there, teasing me.

Strangely enough, I did realize I was rushing things (especially being a lefty) and pulled back the reins on my jones for a baritone 8. 3 mos. later I'm pretty much there.... just finishing up a 7 string project and gonna hit up my first 8 (cheaply) like so. SSO and all her active participants have provided countless encouraging reboots for the mess I would have made on my own. 

As I said, "Yours is gonna be sick, can't wait to see how it turns out!"


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 3, 2016)

And I got wings!
Really really am very happy with changing the wood from swamp ash to walnut. I am interested in keeping the natural aspect and the brown shades as much as possible


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 10, 2016)

Got picture update from Bogumil, he found the one top for this build! I am very excited. Has a lot of potential. Love the textures and the amalgam of knots and dark/rotten holes. Not yet sure what wood it is. I think it's either elm burl or poplar burl. But this is just a name. It is a lovely looking piece of wood and I am sure Skervesen artists will transform it in a piece of art


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 10, 2016)

great looking top..

...i would leave all those "black holes" open and not fill them.


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 11, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> great looking top..
> 
> ...i would leave all those "black holes" open and not fill them.



my thoughts as well!


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 20, 2016)

Got news last Friday, they've started gluing the top. Looking foreword in seeing some pictures


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 21, 2016)

I got the photo update from the gluing and cutting of the beautiful elm burl top. 

What an update, words are futile. I couldn't be happier with the outcome.


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 23, 2016)

Roughly shaped Swan, new update. I am very impressed with how it's turning out to be.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 23, 2016)

top looks great


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Mar 24, 2016)

As an avid lover of anything space themed... I am loving this!


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 1, 2016)

Almost there, new updates to brighten up the weekend











it's going to be a masterpiece!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 3, 2016)

lookin great...

is there an eta on when it will be finished?


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 6, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lookin great...
> 
> is there an eta on when it will be finished?



If no thought for eta, I can consider the 2 pups as eta


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 13, 2016)

No update in the last 2 weeks, I think the next update will be the last(hopefully). I am really looking foreword and I hope I will be pleased with this. Been waiting almost 1 year and 2 months for this guitar now...


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 13, 2016)

Speaking of the  Got an email, Darek is mounting pickups at this precise moment

Darek, I salute you!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 13, 2016)

The finishing of that top just brings out so much stunning depth and beauty that wasn't initially evident when it was raw. Just gorgeous. Can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 14, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> The finishing of that top just brings out so much stunning depth and beauty that wasn't initially evident when it was raw. Just gorgeous. Can't wait to see it all finished up.



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 14, 2016)

New quick update, pickups are mounted. Despite the agreement one year ago, instead of black battleworn pickups I got the camo battleworn. Does not look bad at all, but makes the guitar a bit too light in color (or maybe is just the light) Looking foreword to get this guitar finished already and to play it.


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 17, 2016)

One of the reasons I chose Skervesen guitars was for their attention to detail and perfection. This is what I am looking for. As you know, when you record something, you want for that recording to be perfect, not with flaws, mistakes. Same thing with the guitar/instrument. If it has the smallest flaw...then it's not worth calling it Skervesen and that flaw will just hunt the living hell out of the owner. ( I am not making it easy for the guys there  ) But having in mind the amount of time waited, the amount of money...yes, I am expecting perfection( as they advertise with all the nice pictures we got used with). Will get into more details soon, after the next update. I think they are almost done, this coming week they plan to ship the guitar.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 17, 2016)

Gorgeous. I would've generally thought that the camo battle-worn's with that top would look a little busy but I actually think that they compliment each other quite nicely. Black would have looked sweet as well, but I sincerely believe that those pups look very hot against that burl. 

Not sure if the finished product will look more sinister or more elegant, but my guess would be both... equally. What a looker!


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 21, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Gorgeous. I would've generally thought that the camo battle-worn's with that top would look a little busy but I actually think that they compliment each other quite nicely. Black would have looked sweet as well, but I sincerely believe that those pups look very hot against that burl.
> 
> Not sure if the finished product will look more sinister or more elegant, but my guess would be both... equally. What a looker!



Thank you for the kind words!
Bogumil sent me some pre photo session photos and it is absolutely gorgeous! Will let Skervesen present the guitar first before putting any pics here. 
I am very excited and I really hope I am worthy of such an instrument! I know fore sure (not that I need it because I am in love with Music so deeply) this will motivate me even more to study the guitar and develop myself as a guitar player and as a musician. 

Also I hope once I'll receive the guitar, to maybe record something and put the video here. Till then...going to  my old guitar and be as prepared as I can be for the incredible Skervesen.


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 28, 2016)

28th, exactly 14 months since I was told the guitar officially entered in production. Last update was Monday last, I was told they still have to do electronics cover. I am a bit confused, once I am told the guitar is ready to ship, after 1-2 weeks I am told that still they have to do electronics cover...At this point...I am starting to get tired. The only thing that keeps me from going ballistic is the guitar itself. Not only that you have to have the money and the patience to wait for a Skervesen so long, but you have to arm yourself with calmness not to erupt with vehemence on people working for the same company but telling you different stories and facts. And(!!!!) if you have the smallest objection with the product, well...it's your fault. At least this was the impression that I had all the way so far. 
Anyway, I am glad that I've participated in giving birth to a Skervesen guitar. 
Wish the guys all the best!!! (they are magicians, wood whisperers, in what they do) But communication wise...really, am not that happy. I might at some stage wright a full review, not to the guitar ( I would be a hypocrite to do so as I don't consider myself experienced enough to do guitar reviews), but to the whole Skervesen experience and what it is to wait for this amount of time and different other details from my perspective(the buyer) But...instead of doing so, I might just use the time to practice and love the MUSIC .
Once I'll have some more updates, will post them. Till then  and


----------



## Vladissonance (Apr 29, 2016)

New "update" today. I was told that the guitar was not sent because they are waiting for the case to arrive. And it is mentioned that "any delivery delay is not because of us". well...it's very debatable. 
When you sell and make a product which is composed of many different other components that have to be put together, it's your responsibility to make sure that all the components are ready and in time, especially for a client who is waiting for the product double then mentioned in the initial "contract" (7 months waiting time) 

If in a restaurant you are waiting a long period of time for your food to be delivered how do you respond? And the waiter is telling you "oh...we are still waiting for the plates to come"



Any ....in' way...nothing that I can do, just try to forget about it and what will be, will be, when it will be. 14 ....in' months and counting...


----------



## Vladissonance (May 4, 2016)

Last Monday I was told the cases have arrived and due to long weekend holiday, the guitar will be shipped only today. I am waiting for the confirmation. (but I got a filling that it might be postponed again for some reason. Not even eager or happy at this stage anymore, after this amount of waiting and delays. I shall see...still no final pictures either


----------



## Vladissonance (May 7, 2016)

Great news, the guitar was sent last Thursday, I am beyond excited. After a long and agonal wait! I hope this coming Monday to have the NGD. I am so looking foreword in meeting this magnificent instrument.


----------



## Vladissonance (May 11, 2016)

Yesterday the 10th of May 2016 I finally got the Swan, after 437 days or 1 year 2 months and 12 days or 10500 hours. Due to busy schedule this week, will not have time to do pics (I haven't seen/received any fancy nice pictures like Skervesen are doing usually to their beautiful guitars...which makes me think), videos, recordings will follow shortly. Had only 2 hours yesterday to spend with the Swan. 

First impression...all I can say is "wow". Such a nice instrument, the neck and fingerboard are amazing, feel amazing when playing. It has a great clear tone and voice. Lovely texture to it. It is overall an amazing little instrument. Has couple of cosmetic inconveniences which I wouldn't have made a big fuss off, if the guys would've known how to communicate and listen to their client. Anyways, is as great as a Skervesen can be and the guys give their best! And I really, really am grateful and thankful to the Skervesen Team. 
Piscs will follow shortly, only to have some time to do a photo session and good light( which in Ireland is a bit tricky)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 11, 2016)

congrats atfer such a long wait.

im glad you like it, hope to see some pics or bid soon.


----------



## Vladissonance (May 13, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats atfer such a long wait.
> 
> im glad you like it, hope to see some pics or bid soon.



Thanks, happy is tiny word to describe my excitement. It is an amazing instrument. The voice this instrument has in out of this world. It was a long and agonal wait. If couple of day more I would have cracked. I think I might have been a little bit rude with the Skervesen guys as well and I really really am sorry if I was an a-hole . Couldn't thank them enough for this guitar. 

Will put some pictures today. I have to take advantage of the beautiful sunny day here in the rainy Ireland. Will need to think of a song or something to do as well. And an un-boxing will follow too. 

Here is a pic from Skervesen before the guitar was fully finished and soon will upload some more detailed pics


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 13, 2016)

Beautiful top.


----------



## Vladissonance (May 13, 2016)

here is the link to the whole album build up and final photos of the guitar https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...131.1073741834.1111211551&type=1&l=2df441062d


----------



## fenji (May 13, 2016)

congrats mate, that thing is an absolute piece of art. i'd love to see a vid of it being played!


----------



## Vladissonance (May 14, 2016)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 15, 2016)

very nice indeed!

bonus points for getting the cat to pose for pics


----------



## Vladissonance (Jun 20, 2016)

Finally got some time to put the unboxing clip together https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgnEHcUJzG0&feature=share

enjoy!


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 20, 2016)

The cat gets it. And the pic of you in full swing explains it. Congrats.


----------

